
Education in 2020: the student-tracking camera I build my six-year-old son - actfrench
https://www.modulo.app/all-resources/kidtrackingcamera
======
sallyallis
Thanks for the step by step instructions and explanations of early failed
attempts and what works.

------
actfrench
One of the dad's in my class built this camera so his son could move freely
during our digital pod. I told him I wanted his kid to be able to jump up, lay
down and whisper from across the room:) It is beyond cool!

